# What jacket for this new WTF weather and climate change.



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok so,I don't know in you area but back in here ( Sardinia,italy ) climate has definitely gone pretty much WTF in the past 15/18 years. That means I can go from full winter gear to early summer in 24 hours,no kidding. I've bought a Mavic vest 2 years ago and I actually never used it.
What I do need now is a jacket that keeps me warm enough without boiling me and let sweat out. Internal fleece,even the thinnest one, may be an issue since it may turn a bit too hot. Breathing membrane a must. For winter rides I'm using my trusty Assos Jahabu.5 wich still looks ok after 7 years of use,but at the same time my Gore Oxygen windbreaker is just a well...a windbreaker wich may be a bit too coldish for those 13-16 degress celsius rides. Layering is out of question,jersey and jacket only.
So what you say ? I'm looking to invest for the higher priced items as they'll be in for the long run...


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a Burley rain jacket that is the best cool/cold weather garment I've ever owned. A guy who used to post here (MB1) and rode a lot said the same thing, leading me to buy one. I wish I would have bought three, because Burley quit making them. 

I use it usually with only a short sleeve jersey Sometimes a long sleeve jersey if the temperature gets into the low 30's or high 20's (degrees F). It's just a shell with a fleece collar. What makes it so great? It's incredibly versatile in the range on temperatures I can use it for. Low 20's to low 60's. It has pit zips, a front full zipper, a draft flap and adjustable cuffs that can be tighten or loosened with a velcro strap. If its really cold, button everything up. Getting warmer, unzip the pit zips a little, unzip the front a little and you get air flow out the draft flap. Arms getting warm? Loosen the cuffs a bit. 

I think the closest substitute for this jacket is made by Showers Pass. I bought one for my wife. It runs a little small and the fabric is a little lighter than my Burley, but the features are similar. Back pocket is goofy. 

https://www.showerspass.com/collections/all/products/mens-elite-2-1-jacket

If you're not riding in real cold weather, the Boure Pro thermal jacket is really nice. It's got a wind resistant front panel, but the arms and back don't have a panel so they breath better. I get hot arms in most jackets. A cool thing about Boure is that they'll do custom garments for an additional fee. 

https://www.boure.com/5146.html


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Endura makes a very nice rain jacket, the FS260 Pro, that is very waterproof and very breathable. It is one of the most breathable rain jackets on the market (that is, jackets that actually keep you dry in serious rainfall).


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Gore Shakedry is pretty amazing stuff - pairing this with an appropriate jersey should get you through just about anything comfortably outside of Winter riding conditions.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Louis Garneau Plastron is cheap and will change your life.

https://www.amazon.com/Louis-Garneau-Plastron-Cycling-Layer/dp/B00F8OFCOM


----------



## em_525 (Apr 12, 2019)

Srode said:


> Gore Shakedry is pretty amazing stuff - pairing this with an appropriate jersey should get you through just about anything comfortably outside of Winter riding conditions.


This. You can get them on the cheap compared to their retail, if you're patient. They're fairly regularly on Gear Trade(usually a return) for 70%+ off retail.


----------

